# EU SSD KVM VPS Hosting, Anti-DDoS included only £3.99 a month or 50% off annually!



## Powerfulbox (May 6, 2016)

Own Box offer SSD VPS Hosting located in Gravelines North of France with UK IPs, which includes FREE weekly backups, FREE Anti-DDoS Protection and built on KVM technology. You can also be in complete control your VPS from our Client Area giving you the ability to rebuild, reinstall, reboot your VPS at any time, as well as configure network settings, rDNS and access console with noVNC.

*Tiny Box*
1x2.6Ghz,
512MB RAM,
10GB SSD disk space,
3000GB Traffic 1Gbps port 100Mbps guaranteed,
1 IPv4 address (up to 4 available),
24x7 UK based Support.
£3.99 a month!
£23.94 a year ($33.98 USD) 50% off!
Order now!

*Little Box*
1x2.6Ghz
1024MB RAM,
20GB SSD disk space,
5000GB Traffic 1Gbps port 100Mbps guaranteed,
1 IPv4 address (up to 4 available),
24x7 UK based Support.
£7.99 a month 
Order now!

*Big Box*
2x2.6Ghz,
2048MB RAM,
40GB SSD disk space,
Unmetered Traffic 1Gbps port 100Mbps guaranteed,
1 IPv4 address (up to 4 available),
24x7 UK based Support
£13.99 a month 
Order now!


*Powerful Box*
4x2.6Ghz,
4098MB RAM,
80GB SSD disk space,
Unmetered Traffic 1Gbps port 100Mbps guaranteed,
2 IPv4 address (up to 4 available),
24x7 UK based Support.
£21.99 a month 
Order now!

TEST IP: http://151.80.184.250/test.zip

*FEATURES*
* FREE weekly backups included.
* Reboot, Reinstall or configure VPS from our client area.
* FREE Anti-DDoS Protection included & IPv6 Ready!
* Over 8 differet Linux & Windows distributions to deploy.
* Fast & Reliable SSD RAID Storage, on powerful EU nodes.
* Guaranteed Hardwre Resources.
* Instant Deployment
* UK Support.


*EXTRAS*
* Additional IP addresses £1 a month.
* Windows Licenses from £4 a month or supply your own


----------

